# Vektorgrafik bei "Verliebt in Berlin"-Logo



## Haehnschen (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte so eine Vektorgrafik erstellen wie bei dem "Verliebt in Berlin"-Logo. Die Grafik soll übrigens auch von Berlin sein, aber ich kann die Grafik ja nicht einfach kopieren. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wo ich solche bilder herbekomme, die ich dann irgendwie aneinander setzen kann? es muss ja irgendwie eine seitenansicht von der stadt sein. auf google habe ich leider nichts gefunden. 

Vielen Dank!

Liebe Grüße
Hähnschen


----------



## metty (7. Februar 2006)

http://www.photocase.com <- immer einen Tip wert. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2006)

Ridge taylor, dein Beitrag wurde nicht ohne Grund von einem Moderator gelöscht. Wenn Diskussionsbedarf besteht schicke mir bitte eine PN.

Haehnschen, im Grafik-FAQ findest du eine Linkliste zu so genannten Stock-Photo-Archiven:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/129386-links-stock-photos-foto-archive.html

Suche dort einfach mal nach "Skyline" oder "Silhouette". Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, Berlin aus versch. Photos zusammenzusetzen.
Falls du noch Fragen hast, schicke mir bitte eine PN und ich mache den Thread wieder auf.

Grüße

Philip


----------

